# Italian Rossi info?



## '02 nrs (Mar 11, 2004)

anyone know a year/other info of my 53cm Rossi?only #'s on the BB area underside are 53R which I think is the frame size.around '94 due to the Suntour accushift 16 speed? pics at-http://annarbor.craigslist.org/bik/732880759.html thanks.ps/only posted on C.L. as the photo upload here is too demanding.eMail for larger pics.


----------

